# Great service from this company!



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Just taken the scoob down to see John at Clean and Shiny, had a good old chat about motors and got to see all his products :buffer: :thumb: 

I was going to purchase something I wanted, but John suggested something else would be better and cheaper! (now where do you find that these days?)

Great service and would highly recommend to anyone!! 

Top show, good to meet you mate

Eric :buffer:


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Great service ordered the other day turned up today! All ready for the weekend


----------

